# First Fantacy Game comeing up. Chaos Deamon vs Lizard men



## swann (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey guys,



I recently started collecting my 2000pt 40k army, and am preparing to go Fantasy against a friend who is starting a Lizard men army but has more warhammer experiance than me. To start he only has about a 1000-1300 pt army, so are first game will be posed around this constraine, ie no lords.

I was wondering if anyone could give me advice of what troops to pick. I am noticeing some big and cooler changes between 40k, and fantasy just being almost halfway through reading the rule book and chaos deamon codex.

At my exposal which can be used in fantasy, I have 25 horrors, 15 plague bearers, 30 blood letters, 4 Bld-crushers, 6 flamers and 6 fiends. I have ordered a Thirster, 2 DP's and GUO from FW, but since we are playing a less than 2000pt game they won't be used. I need to know what I should use and what I need to go out and buy.

I know as lizard men, my friend will be trying out some calvary big time. I've also been told through intel, that he designs his army to be anit magic...or with the ability to dispel alot. Atleast a guy who played against him as elves had problems casting his spells, what ever that means.

1) As far as hero's and hero mounts, what are some good options for a less than 2k pt army? I dont have any of the codex's listed hero's... being that I was feilding 2 lords/HQ's in 40k. 

2)I wasn't planning on useing any "special" troops in 40k, ie: hounds, screamers, nurglings. Are they worth it in fantasy?

3) out of my single rare choices I have crushers, flamers, and fiends.... are crushers still as good as they are in fantasy... looking at stats alone it seems fiends are the way to go. or even flamers.

4) For larger games, in which I can field a Lord. who dominates? I'll have a GUO, Thirster, a Khorne DP and Nurgle DP. Should I be looking at a fateweaver or others?

5) any Daemonic Gifts that are must haves? or special rules I need to remember?

6)How about a quick rundown on my troops and how they should be used?

7) any other suggestions being that I am new to fantasy? 

I so posted this in the army build forum, wasn't sure where it belonged. sorry moderator.
I guess i should start reading the tactics threads as well or look at other peoples builds. The friend I am playing against loves himself alot ie cocky about his army. So I am planning on going into the hobby town, playing some practice games, and with your help try to make an anti-lizard man daemon army!


Thanks Chris.


----------



## Franko1111 (Jun 25, 2008)

1) As far as hero's and hero mounts, what are some good options for a less than 2k pt army? I dont have any of the codex's listed hero's... being that I was feilding 2 lords/HQ's in 40k. 

_well even in 2000 point games i sometimes only use heralds, they are great and can impove lesser daemons a lot, say if you had a herald of khorne on a blood crusher with the other three suddenly they reroll hits on the first turn of combat and thats the mounts to:so_happy:. just use a normal bloodletter as a herld say make his sword red_

2)I wasn't planning on useing any "special" troops in 40k, ie: hounds, screamers, nurglings. Are they worth it in fantasy?

_the hounds are awesome in fantasy but seekers are allso very good, in a game where flanks are the difrence between winning and lossing combat, movement ten is awesome_

3) out of my single rare choices I have crushers, flamers, and fiends.... are crushers still as good as they are in fantasy... looking at stats alone it seems fiends are the way to go. or even flamers.

_well I love the flamers as they let off D6 shots each and when you get charged you can stand and shot riping his unit to shreads, fiends are awesome for the movement ten and 4 attacks and crushers are a great flank hitter that can take down a rank or two on the charge even more if you have a herald:victory:_

4) For larger games, in which I can field a Lord. who dominates? I'll have a GUO, Thirster, a Khorne DP and Nurgle DP. Should I be looking at a fateweaver or others?

_i use a thirster but the GUO can be awesome with ten wounds you should ask yourself what he is to do, bog a unit for the flank charge or take the flankwith a 20" charge:grin: 
the deamon prince is something that I have never used but seems that he could play the flanking flyer or blood thirsty killer ect. and lot less point wise_

5) any Daemonic Gifts that are must haves? or special rules I need to remember?

_depands on how you play if your going the thirster use immortaly furyk:
remaber fear and terror and make them test when you can_

6)How about a quick rundown on my troops and how they should be used?

_25 horrors:these are your wizards they are ranged surport and should be keeped out of combat 
pros. wirzard units, only need ten to be afective for cost cons: terrible at combat need to be protected

15 plague bearers: put a herald in this unit and ram it in to the enemy and watch them live
pros. they don't die if the heralds in the unit and the tally man can give them greatness cons. slow can be overwhelmed by flanks and numbers watch out for flaming attacks
30 bloodletters: these fellows will kill two or three oppents a round on there own, don't matter if there skinks zombize or temple guard
pros killing blown can kill lords, high strength can hurt any thing cons. not many attacks can be killed by istability easly
4 Bld-crushers: hard hitting and riping but can be shot down easierly
pros. can rip nearly any unit on the charge cons. if the enermy holds or you are left in a exoposed posision you can be out down easierly through SCR

6 flamers: just shot them to bits talked about them before

6 fiends ten mvement is what this unit have going for them 
pros. movement ten 4 attacks cons. still not to tough_

7) any other suggestions being that I am new to fantasy? 
_
SCR is what kills daemons_


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

To be honest if demons don't win the demon player made a big mistake.


----------



## Franko1111 (Jun 25, 2008)

no thats a misconception only flesh hounds and flames are overpowerful and as I see it you just have being liserning to the people how just whin about the latest army book intill its theres or you have really compatitive players around you


----------



## swann (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow, 

Thanks for all the inputs. I guess when it comes to chooseing, it'll be about the points. Chooseing my rare choice will be tuff. It'll come down to how I find I like to play and point costs.

Thanks alot!


----------



## Azhrar (Jun 8, 2009)

remember you will need square bases in fantasy. I am assuming that you have them on round bases due to playing 40k.


----------



## Franko1111 (Jun 25, 2008)

on a movement tray round bases line up just like square bases


----------



## Azhrar (Jun 8, 2009)

ah thats handy, might actually make me consider getting demon for the versatility.


----------



## swann (Jun 2, 2009)

I have them on square bases, thinking that anyone not willing to play a 40k game with me due to the square bases, is a looser. There hasn't been one issue with the square bases in a 40k game as of yet. With the amount of imagination instilled in the game, it's remarkable to see those that due have issues with it.

BUT, I am currently converting / glueing all my units onto washers, which than can be fitted/stuck onto circle and square bases in which I've glued magnets onto. I just bought 200 magnets (~1/8X1/16th) at about 9.00 per 100 magnets over on the rare earth site.

I found this Excellent page with pictures and instructions.....

http://santacruzwarhammer.blogspot.com/search/label/Modeling: exchangable bases for 40K and Fantasy

Today I found out that a fantasy league is starting tomorrow at my local hobby town. I plan on stoping by and learning some more this way, and before I play my friend.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## swann (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh and on the base modification for chaos daemons which I posted above. Neither the home depot or lowes by me carries a washer which fits over the circle base AND has the smaller inner circle like the guy used in his instructions. They all had washers that fit, but they all had this bigger inner circle. I just used green stuff at first to fill the inner circles in, and then I found this hardening green putty used as a wood filler at my hobby town, way cheaper and does the job. It just takes a bit longer, 24-32 hours to dry compleatly to be sanded. The larger inner circle becomes an issue when glueing plaguebearers to the washers, due to their feet being so close together,..... and is why I needed to fill the inner circles in.


SWANN


----------

